# some people are just.......



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

stucco guys at a jobsite yesterday...couldnt stop laughin till l started wondering who he was gona kill...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

That is pretty bad...I have had a ranger loaded down before. 1300 lbs in the back... went on a trasfer station run...it was only a few miles..tell you what...my ranger wasn't even riding that low... tho also had HD springs in that ranger...and now my current one as well.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I just don't see the problem....:whistling:whistling


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

There's a candidate for a Darwin Award.


----------



## parts (Jan 28, 2009)

One of my suppliers loads a full pallet of asphalt singles in the back of an S-10 on a regual basis the truck looks like it will scrape the ground on bumps. I never stay around to watch though. The truck is beat to hell


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

That load is bigger than the truck

and should be a f250 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> I just don't see the problem....:whistling:whistling


Just missing a red flag on a load 3' past bumper, totally obvious. :laughing:


----------



## Graham J (Nov 7, 2008)

*Funny post, that!*

:thumbsup::w00t:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

that cab is crushed if he stops short or hits something. wow, what a moron.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

that's a $315 ticket here.
and if this is what buddy do for a living you think he would invest in a trailer


----------

